# motherboard FF code



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

what does it means when the motherboard says FF?


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:


> what does it means when the motherboard says FF?


Depends on what motherboard you have...which one do you have?

Are the codes listed in the manual that goes with that board?

MD


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

MD_Willington said:


> Depends on what motherboard you have...which one do you have?
> 
> Are the codes listed in the manual that goes with that board?
> 
> MD


I trying to figure out for a friend. He was not able to give me that info even thoe I asked. tommrow I going to go over to his house and try to figure out that information.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, i have an epox board, and it has a little led display on it, and it uses those codes.

the best description i was able to pull out of the manual, is it means it finished a boot attempt.

it actually leaves it that vague.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I believe the FF indicates that the POST went to completion, and control was transferred to the disk boot block.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> well, i have an epox board, and it has a little led display on it, and it uses those codes.
> 
> the best description i was able to pull out of the manual, is it means it finished a boot attempt.
> 
> it actually leaves it that vague.


Thanks turns out it was a epox board also. Even thoe this information did not help me fix his problem. Even thoe the problem took quick to figure out once I physcially looked at the board. The whole side of it was definally fried. I surprise it was still able to complete a boot atempt.


----------



## qishengguan (Oct 16, 2010)

one of my computer had the same message.
the computer just does not boot, find this code on the motherboard, green color "FF", what does it mean? it is some info about the MB i guess.
does it mean the MB is not working?


----------

